# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  حشوة سمبوسك لذيذة

## الوسادة

* 



بطاطس مسلوقة ومهروسة 


 كسبرة خضراء مفرومة


 (( ملح + فلفل )) حسب الرغبة 


 جبن شيدر مبشور



 اخلطي المكوناات مع بعضها ثم احشي بيها السمبوسة واقليها ...*

----------


## فيروز

جربتها من قبل وكتير زاكية
يمي يمي

----------

